# Unofficial New Hampshire gathering



## yeggous (Dec 22, 2013)

As much as I would like to join the summit at Sugarloaf, I have a race scheduled at Bretton Woods for that weekend. So...

I'm thinking about hosting an unofficial gathering in New Hampshire. Who would be interested? Dates are negotiable. I'd be happy to host whoever is interested at my ski club in North Conway, or you would be free to get a room at the numerous hotels throughout the Mount Washington Valley.

Ski club guest fees are $25/night. We could easily bring in a chef to offer meals for $5 for breakfast and $15 for dinner. The clubs already offer apres ski and night socials (with an available bus for transportation) that we could join.

We could try to arrange a group discounts on tickets.  Within an hour drive there is Cranmore, Black, Attitash, Wildcat, Bretton Woods, King Pine, Loon, and Cannon.

Thoughts?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 22, 2013)

An AZ get-together in NH is a good idea.  All NH resorts are drivable for me, so no lodging is necessary.  Could we get a group discount somewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Dec 22, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> An AZ get-together in NH is a good idea.  All NH resorts are drivable for me, so no lodging is necessary.  Could we get a group discount somewhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That probably depends on the number of people. If we can tag it onto one of the ski club race days, then that is very easy. Right now the races are:

Jan. 4 - Bretton Woods
Jan. 25 - Black
Feb. 8 - Bretton Woods (was supposed to be Cannon, but they cancelled on us)
Mar. 1 - Wildcat

Don't feel bound by these dates. I can always approach areas individually about a discount.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd be interested in meeting up as well but living in NH I too I will probably day trip it

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd make the drive over.


----------



## dmw (Dec 22, 2013)

Cool idea.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 22, 2013)

I mean, it's got to be Cannon or Wildcat, right?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I mean, it's got to be Cannon or Wildcat, right?



You'd think. I assume that not everyone will be day tripping so Wildcat is attractive due to its proximity to the valley. It's also the home mountain for all of the ski clubs and so it will be easier for me. I already know who to talk to at Wildcat / Attitash.

I see two obvious ways to approach this:
1) Wildcat / Cannon on Saturday, and somewhere more hangover-friendly on Sunday.
2) one on Saturday and the other on Sunday.

Superbowl weekend stands out as a good week to do this since several mountains already have advertised specials on Sunday.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 22, 2013)

I definitely would be interested since due to scheduling conflicts, I'll miss the Sugarloaf AZ summit.
If the meet up is at Cannon - that's an easy drive up for me for a day trip and apre ski socializing.
If at Wildcat - I'd probably explore the possibilty of staying as a ski guest at the Ski Club.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 22, 2013)

At Cannon usually every weekend.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 23, 2013)

I can do any place (although it's likely I would only do Sunday for crowd purposes), Loon and Cannon are more accessible for potential day trippers.  The closer it is for most, the more successful the weekend will be.  That being said, if there plenty of over-nighters I would be happy to go to Wildcat (only been once) or Attitash (never been).  If I do Bretton Woods it will be with the wife and kids.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 23, 2013)

I like this idea and would definitely be up for skiing with you all.  My work/life schedule sucks for making plans more than 1 week out.  So pick a date/place, let me know, and I'll do my best to make it.  

My pass at Cannon and house in Lincoln certainly make Cannon easiest for me.  But I have a goal of getting to more places this year and I love Wildcat.  So I'm either place is equally OK with me.  I wouldn't say no to Black either.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2013)

I love this idea.
I would love Cannon one day.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2013)

Would it make any sense to try and pair this with a Ride and Ski tour stop date? Maybe 1 day the deal could be a ski club day or however you work that and the other could be for RSNE deal?
The Tour stops are fun and they have a band playing with drink specials, swag giveaways etc.
*MWV/NorthernNH Schedule*
2/21 Shawnee Peak (2 for 1)
2/22 Black Mtn ($35)
2/23 Attitash ($49)
3/15 Wildcat (49)

Just a thought.


----------



## skifree (Dec 23, 2013)

group rate is $48 @ the cat and $46 @ cannon

minimum of 20 people needed


----------



## yeggous (Dec 23, 2013)

Crowds at only a problem at Wildcat on a few days each year: typically the Saturday after a big Nor'Easter when the Cat got the jackpot. The rest of the year there are no real lines to speak of.

I'm going to reach out the Cannon and Wildcat / Attitash to ask about a potential deal. I'll try not to box us in, but have the following in the back of my mind:

- Saturday at Wildcat, with Attitash as a backup in case of a summit wind hold (which happens a lot)
- Sunday at Cannon

The challenge with the group rates is that they want a deposit, guaranteed minimum, and single method of payment. Anybody have experience working out deals for groups like this?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 23, 2013)

Odd...I just did a group trip for the ski club I advise at school and didn't have to worry about any of that. I just called their group sales people, gave her a head count three days out, and then she billed the school. I could have paid by check on site but that bungs things up with regard to cancellations. It was WAAAAY less of a hassle than I thought. They just said "1 free ticket per 10 paid" so, 10 was their minimum.  

If you can get a tentative head count, call the PR people and let them know, I think they can work it out. Let me know how I can help.


----------



## Tin (Dec 23, 2013)

Count me in. Just let me know where and when. Cannon, Att, or Wildcat would be great. BW if the woods are covered.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds Good, Cannon or Bretton would work for me too !


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 24, 2013)

Count me in also!  cannon would be great.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 24, 2013)

Set a date for late Feb. so Mitty and other things will be on the tour.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 24, 2013)

It sounds like the weekend of Feb. 22-23 is the favorite. That works well for me.

I'll contact Wildcat and Cannon about a group rate. Dare I post this over at EpicSki as well?


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 24, 2013)

Cannon sounds GREAT….I don't need a lift ticket though….ANYTIME I'm there !!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 30, 2013)

I have some Cannon vouchers to use. I would definitely be interested in Cannon and/or Wildcat


----------



## mishka (Dec 31, 2013)

depends on dates I definitely very interested. hope not on school vacation weeks or holidays 
Somebody mentioned  possibility of staying in ski club...would be nice.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd be down as I have a Cannon voucher I need to burn.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 11, 2014)

Let's do Cannon. Much easier for everyone.


----------



## Wally Brown (Jan 12, 2014)

Rain did a job on the North Conway area Saturday. Attitash was OK on Friday; but, I was a little surprised at the trails still not open. It's hard to believe skiing will be very good without a lot of new snow. Having said that I will keep an eye on this thread to see if you do make a plan.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2014)

Inquiries have been sent to both Cannon and Wildcat for the weekend of Feb 22-23. I'll post an update when I hear back.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2014)

At this rate, should we schedule it as a golf tournament?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

Puck it said:


> At this rate, should we schedule it as a golf tournament?



Maybe we can jinx ourselves into getting snow.


----------



## gstevens.iii (Jan 14, 2014)

yeahhhh


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

gstevens.iii said:


> yeahhhh



Hi welcome to fourm I guess you don't know snow lover ?


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Let's do Cannon. Much easier for everyone.



We have a couple of vouchers for cannon as well


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 17, 2014)

Defin in for cannon.  Hope we get a date ironed out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Defin in for cannon.  Hope we get a date ironed out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Who is in charge of actually setting a date?


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Who is in charge of actually setting a date?



Good question!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if Super Bowl Sunday 2/2 is too soon but Cannon has their 2fer that day. If folks couldn't secure a better deal thru the mtn this may be good way to get turns in and have a built in group to pair up the 2fers with.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Good question!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like Yeggous started this whole thing but it kind of fell apart.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 17, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Not sure if Super Bowl Sunday 2/2 is too soon but Cannon has their 2fer that day. If folks couldn't secure a better deal thru the mtn this may be good way to get turns in and have a built in group to pair up the 2fers with.



Unfortunately, I will have my wife's friends up at our house that weekend...  I was thinking more the weekend of the 22nd, and if we do get 20 people, there is a group discount rate.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 17, 2014)

I fell off the face of the Earth over the holidays due to excessive skiing. I'm at 34 days on the season already and that does not come without a price when you have a full-time job. I sent out the inquires to Wildcat and Cannon a few days ago but have not yet heard back from either.

Lots of people indicated that Feb 22-23 worked best. I am not opposed to Superbowl Sunday, February 3 as an alternative. There are lots of deals already advertised for that date. For those who want to stay in a ski club in North Conway, that will be a good weekend. Mine is having a great apres ski party that evening and another one is hosting a classier night party.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 21, 2014)

Still no word from Wildcat, but I did hear back from Cannon. Their response was less than enticing.

I'm now in favor of shooting for Superbowl Sunday at Cannon for their 2-for-1 special. Who knows the mountain well enough to help organize this?

For those looking for "local" accommodations, I'd be happy to host people at my ski club in North Conway on Friday or Saturday night for $25 / night. We'll definitely be skiing somewhere on Saturday and are hosting a big apres ski social on Saturday that should be lots of fun.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 21, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Still no word from Wildcat, but I did hear back from Cannon. Their response was less than enticing.
> 
> I'm now in favor of shooting for Superbowl Sunday at Cannon for their 2-for-1 special. Who knows the mountain well enough to help organize this?
> 
> For those looking for "local" accommodations, I'd be happy to host people at my ski club in North Conway on Friday or Saturday night for $25 / night. We'll definitely be skiing somewhere on Saturday and are hosting a big apres ski social on Saturday that should be lots of fun.



Can't make the party but I'm in for skiing that day.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 21, 2014)

Im up for skiing Cannon Anytime.......my new Happy place !!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2014)

I was planning on being there anyways!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2014)

I also was planning on being there as well----no need for lodging but see everyone up there.


----------



## mishka (Jan 21, 2014)

Usually on Super Bowl I ski at wawa but Cannon sounds so much better.  Count me  in, maybe with a friend
This is going on the one day event?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 21, 2014)

mishka said:


> Usually on Super Bowl I ski at wawa but Cannon sounds so much better.  Count me  in, maybe with a friend
> This is going on the one day event?



Right now I think that is the plan. I'll certainly be out for a half day on Saturday, probably at Wildcat if the snow is good.


----------



## mishka (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll be on my skis with demo binding definitely can make "demo" day if anybody will be interested to try them out


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 21, 2014)

mishka said:


> I'll be on my skis with demo binding definitely can make "demo" day if anybody will be interested to try them out



What do you got?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll be there Sunday. Can't swing Saturday sadly. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mishka (Jan 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What do you got?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/120624-Help-me-design-next-skis/page4


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 21, 2014)

mishka said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/120624-Help-me-design-next-skis/page4



That would be fantastic!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Do we have a meet up time/place?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't know the mountain well enough to take charge on this one. Can somebody else step in?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2014)

Pick at a time and I will tell you where.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Pick at a time and I will tell you where.



I will be there when they open. I would say we meet at 9 and maybe check in again at 10 in case there are stragglers.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I will be there when they open. I would say we meet at 9 and maybe check in again at 10 in case there are stragglers.


They open at 8:15 at the tram and 8:30 on the Peabody lift……….if the wind aint howling Ill be heading to the tram before 8


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2014)

I should be parked by Zoomer for 8:30. Look for the White FJ.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I should be parked by Zoomer for 8:30. Look for the White FJ.



Would that be a good meeting spot? Can you buy lift tickets down there? Sorry I really have no idea.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Would that be a good meeting spot? Can you buy lift tickets down there? Sorry I really have no idea.


 No there is not.  I would say meet at the Peabody lodge.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not looking to step in as a coordinator here and I'm not even sure about my schedule for skiing/riding on Sunday.  But here are a few things to know in order to make this work out:



*Peabody Base (Exit 34c) is going to be the best place for everyone to meet.*
 Puckit like to park at the Zoomer lift but there are no ticket sales or amenities there.
 I like to park at the tram, you can buy a ticket here but there are very limited amenities i.e. no beer!!

The Peabody area has 2 separate lodges:
The Peabody Lodge (on the right as you are walking up) which has the pub, cafeteria, etc.  It will be crowded here on Sunday.
The Notchview Lodge (on your left as you are walking up).  Notchview is more of the brownbag area, although they do have a small cafe now with some food and beer.  Tends to have a little more elbow room and is better for gearing up.  *I'd recommend this as the best spot if people are trying to connect.*
Rentals and lessons are in separate building to the far right as you are walking up.

​Two-for-ones at Cannon are pretty lenient.  If you are solo or have an odd number in your group just ask around.  Someone will hook up with you.  You don't have to worry about being discrete about it like at some other places.  Having cash on hand always makes 2-4-1 transactions with a stranger much easier.

If you are looking for a place to stay check out this write up I did in a separate thread recently: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/127645-Super-Bowl-Sunday-Skiing

I do hope to get some turns in on Sunday and it would be cool to hook up with some AZers.  I will most likely be boarding (unless I'm convinced to ski) so I'll look something like:  Inca Snowboard, black pants, bright green & orange rossi "snowboard" jacket, black & white smith helmet with brim & cannon sticker, reddish/grey beard, biggest nose you've ever seen!

I'm not thrilled with the idea of tossing my phone number up here publicly, but if anyone wants to shoot me a PM we could exchange numbers to improve chances of meeting up.

Cheers


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 28, 2014)

With all you yahoos at Cannon on Sun, maybe I'll ski Wildcat with their $39 ticket.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> With all you yahoos at Cannon on Sun, maybe I'll ski Wildcat with their $39 ticket.



I skied there on Superbowl Sunday a few years ago after recent snow, mountain pretty much 100% open and decent weather.  Crowds weren't an issue especially in the afternoon.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2014)

If we boot up at the car and can buy tix at the Tram, is the Tram a more ideal place to park from an access standpoint?
We likely wont be up there on skis until 9 or so would look to meet up with folks after that.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> If we boot up at the car and can buy tix at the Tram, is the Tram a more ideal place to park from an access standpoint?
> We likely wont be up there on skis until 9 or so would look to meet up with folks after that.




Yes.  You will probably be closer.  If you park by the main base then you will be in the lower lot.


----------



## mishka (Jan 28, 2014)

*Cannonball*  PM send

*Puck it* I got your number from last year. I'll call you if will not get connected with anybody. If it's okay with you of course

Will try to get to Peabody by 8--8:30


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't mind being the coordinator. If people want to send me a PM to let me know they are going I will be happy to pass along my cell and work out a meeting spot.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't mind being the coordinator. If people want to send me a PM to let me know they are going I will be happy to pass along my cell and work out a meeting spot.



I will be shooting for first chair at Zoomer but may be late, I have to be at UCONN for a hockey game on Saturday night.  I will wearing a yellow Mammut jacket, black pants and black helmet.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm going to have to write all this down lol.....


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> With all you yahoos at Cannon on Sun, maybe I'll ski Wildcat with their $39 ticket.



U still owe me a beer though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2014)

Outside chance I make this


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Outside chance I make this



Well this changes everything!


----------



## dmw (Jan 28, 2014)

I might jump on this too.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yes.  You will probably be closer.  If you park by the main base then you will be in the lower lot.



Is it possible to get changed in the Tram Base if we wanted to avoid booting up at the car? Or can you not leave bags in there?
Leaving Epping NH at 7 so should be in the Tram lot by 8:35 or so.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Is it possible to get changed in the Tram Base if we wanted to avoid booting up at the car? Or can you not leave bags in there?
> Leaving Epping NH at 7 so should be in the Tram lot by 8:35 or so.



Yeah, plenty of room to boot up there and no problem leaving bags.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2014)

alright.  I'm in.  Probably not arriving until about 9:30 though.


----------



## dmw (Feb 1, 2014)

Who's in on this? Meet up details?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 1, 2014)

dmw said:


> Who's in on this? Meet up details?



I'll be sending out a group text tonight. I'll be at the Peabody lodge at 830 and can meet up with anyone getting lift tickets. Some people will be at the tram at 815. Maybe the tram folks can do a run and meet anyone at the base? Anyone who is interested can call my cell or text the group!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2014)

Ill be over at the tram…early !   With a little fresh snow overnight it should be a fun day !


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2014)

Have fun guys!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 1, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Ill be over at the tram…early !   With a little fresh snow overnight it should be a fun day !



Shoot me a message with your # if you want in. We have a pretty big group if everyone goes.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 3, 2014)

Great turnout yesterday.  Maybe 10(?) AZers plus another handful of friends making for a great group of skiers and riders.  Too big a group to keep it all together all day, but it seemed like a pretty relaxed meet-up. I've been in similar situations where you waste the entire day trying to connect and stay together.  But this was a really chill group of excellent skiers and we put a lot of miles on the mountain.  

Thanks to all for making it a good time and for making the trip to Cannon.  You'll have to get back when conditions are prime and trees are in play.  And I have to get out to some of your others hills this year.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Alex.    I had a blast making turns with and meeting everyone......awesome skiers and great dudes. Thanks Puckit for leading us around your mtn and for the beer up top

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2014)

Definitely a very fun day at Cannon.  Looking forward to getting back there again sometime this season and riding with you all again sometime.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Great turnout yesterday.  Maybe 10(?) AZers plus another handful of friends making for a great group of skiers and riders.  Too big a group to keep it all together all day, but it seemed like a pretty relaxed meet-up. I've been in similar situations where you waste the entire day trying to connect and stay together.  But this was a really chill group of excellent skiers and we put a lot of miles on the mountain.
> 
> Thanks to all for making it a good time and for making the trip to Cannon.  You'll have to get back when conditions are prime and trees are in play.  And I have to get out to some of your others hills this year.



Big thanks to you and Jamie for showing me around. It was a great group indeed. We will definitely have to plan another day. You guys sufficiently beat the crap out of me!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2014)

We should definitely have a repeat when the trees and Mitty come into play.  Just remember if this happens bring skis you don't care about.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> We should definitely have a repeat when the trees and Mitty come into play.  Just remember if this happens bring skis you don't care about.



Yea definitely. If I knew about all the tree skiing there I wouldn't have waited so long to visit.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea definitely. If I knew about all the tree skiing there I wouldn't have waited so long to visit.




A lot more!!!!


----------



## mishka (Feb 3, 2014)

great day. best so far this season..... Grass skiing priceless.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 3, 2014)

Great day....Nice meeting everyone, will should definitely do it again ...Need to dig up some old skis for the Mittersill adventure !


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey John, Nice skiing with you for the morning.  Too bad we got spread out.  Let us know when you are back at Cannon.  Or BW for that matter.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Hey John, Nice skiing with you for the morning.  Too bad we got spread out.  Let us know when you are back at Cannon.  Or BW for that matter.



Alex, great skiing with you too......glad we met up at the tram ! Definitely will hook up again after you get back !


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 3, 2014)

Fantastic day! Nice skiing with everyone for a while. Sorry the group got spread out. I'd definitely be down for a repeat when Cannon is truly on its game.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Fantastic day! Nice skiing with everyone for a while. Sorry the group got spread out. I'd definitely be down for a repeat when Cannon is truly on its game.



Shoot me a PM with your friends info and I will at least pass along his info to my supervisor.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Alex, great skiing with you too......glad we met up at the tram ! Definitely will hook up again after you get back !




I tried to call you and tell you where we were when we saw the cluster at Zoomer.  And yes that was my fault for all of you.  
Let me know anytime you are heading up.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Fantastic day! Nice skiing with everyone for a while. Sorry the group got spread out. I'd definitely be down for a repeat when Cannon is truly on its game.



I had no clue you were even there.  Did I meet you?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I tried to call you and tell you where we were when we saw the cluster at Zoomer.  And yes that was my fault for all of you.
> Let me know anytime you are heading up.



No problem at all, Blame it on my Not so smart phone....I wasnt getting anything in any of the texts and the phone decided to shut it self off half way through the day.

I will let you know when I head back up to Cannon for sure, enjoyed being up there !


Thanks again for showing me around on Friday and again on Sunday with Alex ! Great time !


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice to meet up with everyone yesterday, I was surprised at the success we had all getting together as a group at the summit around 10am.  Even though the conditions were not the greatest, it was nice to spend a day of skiing with others and not be solo.  After 4 runs as a group, I got split up with Nate and Mike and spent the rest of the day with them.  Thanks Greg for coordinating getting everyone together.  This is definitely something I would be interested in doing again.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Nice to meet up with everyone yesterday, I was surprised at the success we had all getting together as a group at the summit around 10am.  Even though the conditions were not the greatest, it was nice to spend a day of skiing with others and not be solo.  After 4 runs as a group, I got split up with Nate and Mike and spent the rest of the day with them.  Thanks Greg for coordinating getting everyone together.  This is definitely something I would be interested in doing again.



Glad you had a good time Patrick. It's too bad we got split up but glad you got to spend the rest of the day with those guys. Maybe we can plan something again in a few weeks after the Summit.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2014)

Did I meet everyone? I am seeing names I did not know were there.

I will bring the white tape and marker for names on the helmets next time.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Did I meet everyone? I am seeing names I did not know were there.



Maybe not. We may have already split up at that point.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I had no clue you were even there.  Did I meet you?



I was. I introduced myself by my real name, not my forum name. My bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

